# Milton



## John Boat

I managed to troll these last night despite pleasure boaters, jet fleas, and 84 water temps. 12’ on dark-coloured flickers. 2.3-3mph


----------



## Karl Wolf

"Jet fleas" lol


----------



## coach76

Nice report and thanks for good information.


----------



## Muskielewis

Nice!


----------



## John Boat

Hot n Tots did the trick Sunday evening. Temp is 85. 11-13’. 2.5-3mph


----------



## Whaler

Johnboat, we call those Lake Lice !


----------



## John Boat

View attachment 368827
View attachment 368829
View attachment 368827
View attachment 368829
View attachment 368827
View attachment 368829

Trolled from 3-6pm, found smaller fish. Temp is 84. Same pattern.


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> View attachment 368827
> View attachment 368829
> View attachment 368827
> View attachment 368829
> View attachment 368827
> View attachment 368829
> 
> Trolled from 3-6pm, found smaller fish. Temp is 84. Same pattern.


----------



## Karl Wolf

You know that lake Jhon boat!


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> You know that lake Jhon boat!


It’s my backyard. Thanks


----------



## LOTC

How long has it been your back yard?
Had a good friend that lived there, about 3 or 4 houses south of 76, years ago. Went to school with him & graduated HS in 1965. His last name was Stroup.


----------



## John Boat

LOTC said:


> How long has it been your back yard?
> Had a good friend that lived there, about 3 or 4 houses south of 76, years ago. Went to school with him & graduated HS in 1965. His last name was Stroup.


15 years. I am dead center on West shoreline between bridges. Not familiar with anyone named Stroup.


----------



## crittergitter

My uncle and I always referred to jets skiers, tubers, and all of the pleasure boaters as water bugs because they just buzz around all over the place!


----------



## WickedWalleye

Thanks for all the info Jon Boat, picked up 4 Walleye from 5 - 7 pm tonight, trolling Southside of St Rt 18 in 10 FOW. Kept these two, a 16 and 17 incher. Seen a Bald Eagle tonight fly and land in a back bay area, she landed on a dock, she had two juveniles with her, tried to get a photo but they all flew into the woods. Nice to know, hopefully, they are making a comeback.


----------



## John Boat

WickedWalleye said:


> Thanks for all the info Jon Boat, picked up 4 Walleye from 5 - 7 pm tonight, trolling Southside of St Rt 18 in 10 FOW. Kept these two, a 16 and 17 incher. Seen a Bald Eagle tonight fly and land in a back bay area, she landed on a dock, she had two juveniles with her, tried to get a photo but they all flew into the woods. Nice to know, hopefully, they are making a comeback.
> View attachment 369113


Saw you, I was in the center console trolling


----------



## WickedWalleye

Next time I see you I'll stop and say hey, I was kind of looking out for a guy in a "Jon Boat". Thought the bite may be over until I read your post, was out there about a week and a half ago and only managed one largemouth trolling for 3 hours in the heat of the morning.


----------



## baldwisa

How has the lake level been? Haven't been there since May. Was thinking about making the ride down the river channel to target some bass. Didnt want to get hung up


----------



## John Boat

baldwisa said:


> How has the lake level been? Haven't been there since May. Was thinking about making the ride down the river channel to target some bass. Didnt want to get hung up


Summer pool now and until early October, normally.


----------



## John Boat

Nice night on the lake again. Stiff N wind. Managed 2 17’s and lost 2 more at the net. A few shorts and an 18” smallie. Flicker and Hot n Tot. 12’. 2.5 mph. 84 temp.


----------



## coach76

I will go out after dinner this week and try that tine of day. I read time wrong. thanks again for the good information


----------



## John Boat

Went out after the rain Tuesday evening and trolled 10-13’ with a purple flicker minnow that has been in my box for over 2 years, unused. They work! Temp dropped to 78.


----------



## coach76

I will try a flicker minnow today, thank you


----------



## John Boat

Nice quiet evening on Milton. Very little boat traffic for a change. Fish took a liking to a #6 Sassy Shad flicker. 11-13’ at 2.3-2.7. Temp is back up to 88. 4 14’s as well


----------



## coach76

Thamks for the update and information. Nice catch for sure.


----------



## coach76

John Boat said:


> View attachment 370983
> View attachment 370985
> View attachment 370987
> Nice quiet evening on Milton. Very little boat traffic for a change. Fish took a liking to a #6 Sassy Shad flicker. 11-13’ at 2.3-2.7. Temp is back up to 88. 4 14’s as well[/QUOTE
> 
> It that a soft plastic can you send a picture?
> the size 6 and the flicker part confused me.
> Thank you


----------



## c. j. stone

John, do you use any add'l. weight on Flicker Shads?


----------



## John Boat

c. j. stone said:


> John, do you use any add'l. weight on Flicker Shads?


No, hence why I like leadcore.


----------



## John Boat

View attachment 371107
View attachment 371111
View attachment 371111
View attachment 371113
View attachment 371107
View attachment 371109
View attachment 371111
View attachment 371113
Another peaceful evening on the lake. Hardly any boats out including fisherman. 11-13’ 2.3-2.5. Must have read temp wrong yesterday as it was 83 tonight.


----------



## bountyhunter

nice job, must be wonderful to live on the lake. when my ankle heels I,ll give it a evening try.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Looks like you got a nice pattern going.


----------



## John Boat

Missed a few days duet to a couple of fractured ribs from a little motorcycle mishap(my other passion). Temp is now 80. Trolled flicker minnow in 11-13’. 2.3-2.7.


----------



## coach76

I hope your ribs heal quickly and you stay safe. Nice catch and those minnows do work.


----------



## John Boat

True and thanks!!


----------



## c. j. stone

John Boat said:


> No, hence why I like leadcore.


I would think in the "feeding zone" depths you're fishing(at least some times!), the bigger numbered Flickers should get to where the fish are unaided. Seems to me(most of Milton) would be fished just fine w/o weight(but I have very limited experience w/lead core so I'm likely way off base here.)! I Use them in 18'(with lengthy leads) at Mosquito stumpfields and have to keep my "lure knocker" handy! I do know some guys like the smaller ones however.


----------



## John Boat

Just for s change, tried #5 Flickers on leadcore. It was somewhat of an adjustment. 2.3-2.5. Temp still 80. 10-13’. Hardly any boat traffic tonight.


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> Just for s change, tried #5 Flickers on leadcore. It was somewhat of an adjustment. 2.3-2.5. Temp still 80. 10-13’. Hardly any boat traffic tonight.


----------



## Bprice1031

John Boat said:


> View attachment 371983


So, out of curiosity, when is the fish fry???? You've got them dialed in on that lake. Nice job.


----------



## John Boat

Bprice1031 said:


> So, out of curiosity, when is the fish fry???? You've got them dialed in on that lake. Nice job.


Just had one at my friends motorcycle shop, next one is New Years Eve


----------



## swone

Thanks for all the great information. I'm going to try this pattern tonight on a different lake.


----------



## John Boat

Stiff N wind tonight so I tried a well known sandbar with Reef Runner RipShad. Temp holding at 80, 2.3-2.5mph and 10-13’Missed another of equal size at net while being waked by the Queen Mary


----------



## c. j. stone

Has the Record Courier downsized their news sheets?


----------



## John Boat

Not sure CJ, that was from 2018. I don’t subscribe anymore.


----------



## c. j. stone

John Boat said:


> Not sure CJ, that was from 2018. I don’t subscribe anymore.


LOL! Just joshin, those look like some great eaters! Used to do that at Wingfoot(late trolling!) with curly grub jigs for eyes back in the day. PB there was a 5#er.(Goodyear closed the park and quit stocking there)! Bummer! Got to get my old o/b running and get out to Milty!


----------



## c. j. stone

c. j. stone said:


> LOL! Just joshin, those look like some great eaters! Used to do that at Wingfoot(late trolling!) with large curly grub jigs for eyes back in the day. PB there was a 5#er.(Goodyear closed the park and quit stocking there)! Bummer! Got to get my old o/b running and get out to Milty!


----------



## John Boat

2 fish are from Wednesday and the 3 are this evenings. Flicker Shads n Rip Shads both nights. 10-12’, 2.3-2.5. Water temp 80


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> View attachment 372415
> View attachment 372407
> View attachment 372407
> View attachment 372405
> View attachment 372407
> View attachment 372409
> View attachment 372411
> View attachment 372413
> View attachment 372415
> View attachment 372405
> View attachment 372407
> View attachment 372409
> View attachment 372411
> View attachment 372413
> View attachment 372415
> 2 fish are from Wednesday and the 3 are this evenings. Flicker Shads n Rip Shads both nights. 10-12’, 2.3-2.5. Water temp 80


OMG, can anyone tell I’m not Post Reply proficient


----------



## coach76

Great looking fish plus sunset pictures.


----------



## WickedWalleye

I was out there yesterday from 4:30 pm to a little after 7:00 pm. I trolled a ton of shoreline in 10 FOW south of Rt 18, decided to run up to the dam and troll around there for awhile, then tried drifting some crawlers, only managed one small smallmouth trolling in 5 FOW near the Rt 18 launch on the way back in. I missed the " Magic Hour". All that trolling and running around I was getting low on fuel. Will get em next time.


----------



## WickedWalleye

Site running slow, or it's my ipad, or it's my internet, or it's me. Double post. It's not you John. Later


----------



## bountyhunter

I,d think you left when things would start to turn on. when my ankle heals , I,ll be there .


----------



## John Boat

A rather slow evening. 3 shorts 1 18”kpr. Lake was almost flat and very few boats out. Temp still hovering around 80. The kpr slammed a Storm Thunder Crank at almost dark. 13’, 2.5mph. Even the sunset was elusive.


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> A rather slow evening. 3 shorts 1 18”kpr. Lake was almost flat and very few boats out. Temp still hovering around 80. The kpr slammed a Storm Thunder Crank at almost dark. 13’, 2.5mph. Even the sunset was elusive.


----------



## Aweb

John Boat said:


> View attachment 373099
> View attachment 373101
> View attachment 373103


I was out last evening and only managed one keeper walleye and a 12 inch crappie. Lake was full of bait fish I’ve never seen anything like it.


----------



## coach76

Being out on tbe water is always great, catching fish is a big plus


----------



## missionfishin

Aweb said:


> I was out last evening and only managed one keeper walleye and a 12 inch crappie. Lake was full of bait fish I’ve never seen anything like it.


Did better than me. Only a couple catfish. You are right. I have never seen so many baitfish either. I figured most of the walleye were probably laying on the bottom with a bellyache.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat

The windy conditions made a few fish hungry. 9-12’ 2.3-2.5mph. Flicker Minnow. Water temp dropped to 77. Hardly any boats out 6-8:30pm.


----------



## Bprice1031

John Boat said:


> View attachment 373405
> View attachment 373407
> View attachment 373409
> View attachment 373411
> View attachment 373413
> View attachment 373419
> View attachment 373421
> View attachment 373423
> View attachment 373425
> The windy conditions made a few fish hungry. 9-12’ 2.3-2.5mph. Flicker Minnow. Water temp dropped to 77. Hardly any boats out 6-8:30pm.


I don't know what I enjoy more, the pictures of the sunsets you post or the fish you're getting ready to clean. Great reports. Go get em' again tomorrow.


----------



## John Boat

Must have been too nice of a day, or was it the big white moon?? 4 short eyes. Temp 78. Put a lot of lures in front of them but they didn’t care. Just about blade bait time....my favorite.


----------



## John Boat

Couldn’t catch a clam trolling so, broke out the blade bait outfit and caught 6 short and some white bass. 8’. Temp is 76. Not a fan of the full moon for fishing!!!


----------



## Bprice1031

Nice pictures as usual, you'll get back on them in a couple days!


----------



## John Boat

Well, my full moon nemesis has really bit me in the ass the last 3 nights.....but, sunset was worth being out!!!!


----------



## Uglystix

I enjoy your scenic photos just as much as fish pics! I hope to get my Pops out Friday. Not sure if it’ll be Milton or Berlin.


----------



## John Boat

Thanks!!! Might get him into a Wiper on Berlin!! A friends catch on Tuesday.


----------



## coach76

Enjoy your pictures as much as I enjoy your great reports.


----------



## Uglystix

John Boat said:


> View attachment 374021
> Thanks!!! Might get him into a Wiper on Berlin!! A friends catch on Tuesday.


Nice! That would be great. Some of our best days were at WB in the Wiper Heydays. I’ll let him pick. He doesn’t get around to good now days...


----------



## John Boat

Full moon has lost its spell on me. Vibe. 9’. Temp 76


----------



## Bprice1031

John Boat said:


> View attachment 374293
> View attachment 374295
> View attachment 374297
> View attachment 374299
> Full moon has lost its spell on me. Vibe. 9’. Temp 76


I knew you'd get back on them!


----------



## Wally15

John Boat said:


> View attachment 374293
> View attachment 374295
> View attachment 374297
> View attachment 374299
> Full moon has lost its spell on me. Vibe. 9’. Temp 76


Was out there today trolling leadcore and flicker shad 1 crappie 2 white bass and 1 cat couldn't believe I couldn't get 1 walleye even a short


----------



## coach76

I did the same the other day, lead-core with flicker minnow one large white bass and one small walleye. Might be time for using blades.


----------



## allwayzfishin

I think I’m gonna try this lake for the first time tomorrow. Just gonna go for whatever bites lol.


----------



## c. j. stone

The storms should not reach down that far south so no fears! Good luck AF! Post some pics, sure you'll zonk em! Bar. pressure should get them in a positive mood.


----------



## c. j. stone

Wally15 said:


> Was out there today trolling leadcore and flicker shad 1 crappie 2 white bass and 1 cat couldn't believe I couldn't get 1 walleye even a short


Go Late!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Woke up at 5am, watched the rain roll in. Went back to sleep. I’m patiently waiting now. Tied up these buck tail jigs to cast on Milton. Tip with a worm or minnow in sure I’d catch something


----------



## John Boat

Ok, we’re going in the wrong direction: lake up a foot and temp up 4 degrees to 80. Can’t find anything that responds to trolling. Have picked up shorts and 2 kprs on blades. 9’


----------



## John Boat

Windy, steel gray skies and misty. Shorts n white bass were active and one kpr. Should have worn big boy pants. Temp 78. Blades, 9’


----------



## coach76

Nice report. I am not sure where our summer has gone. I am not ready to be cold.


----------



## Kyle Martin

W


John Boat said:


> View attachment 368545
> View attachment 368547
> View attachment 368549
> View attachment 368551
> Hot n Tots did the trick Sunday evening. Temp is 85. 11-13’. 2.5-3mph


 size flicker shads do you generally troll? Or do you use flicker minnows, I don’t fish Milton very often but I have the best luck with size 5 flicker shads at Berlin possibly going to Milton tonight


----------



## John Boat

Kyle Martin said:


> W
> 
> size flicker shads do you generally troll? Or do you use flicker minnows, I don’t fish Milton very often but I have the best luck with size 5 flicker shads at Berlin possibly going to Milton tonight


I prefer size 6. 5 in spring and sometimes 7.


----------



## John Boat

Stiff chilly north wind tonight, shut them down. Only 2 smallies. Blades 9’. Temp 75


----------



## Tnek4230

I've been looking for updates on this thread for a couple weeks. Hopefully @JohnBoat has been too busy filleting fish to post.


----------



## John Boat

Tnek4230 said:


> I've been looking for updates on this thread for a couple weeks. Hopefully @JohnBoat has been too busy filleting fish to post.


Was in Iowa for a while. Riding motorcycles before I can’t. Catching s few keepers vertical jigging just before dark, 8-10’. Temp is now 63 but lake is still at summer pool. Needs to drop a good 3’ and help them feed.


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> Was in Iowa for a while. Riding motorcycles before I can’t. Catching s few keepers vertical jigging just before dark, 8-10’. Temp is now 63 but lake is still at summer pool. Needs to drop a good 3’ and help them feed.


----------



## John Boat

Here’s some pics
vertical jigging tonight. 9’ 63 degrees For some reason, cannot get pics up. 3 kprs: 15-22”


----------



## Tnek4230

Blade or jig and minnow?


----------



## John Boat

Tnek4230 said:


> Blade or jig and minnow?


Blades!!


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> Blades!!


To those that have sent me a pm, I seem to have lost them with updated format


----------



## John Boat

Cast n retrieve blades tonight. 8-12’ Water 63 degrees. Lost quite a few. Still pretty much summer pool. A Loon on the lake........besides me


----------



## Bprice1031

John Boat said:


> Cast n retrieve blades tonight. 8-12’ Water 63 degrees. Lost quite a few. Still pretty much summer pool. A Loon on the lake........besides me
> View attachment 456813


Looking good!


----------



## TODD64

Probably going to head there sunday, monday targeting cats, any advice on areas as i am new to this lake. We like to drift fish for them mainly and sometimes anchor. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat

TODD64 said:


> Probably going to head there sunday, monday targeting cats, any advice on areas as i am new to this lake. We like to drift fish for them mainly and sometimes anchor. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Don’t really target them but pick them up between the bridges and the sunken island Best cat fishing is in the river through the golf course wading, big fun in current.


----------



## TODD64

Thanks for the info

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## imadawg22

nice keepers there!!!


----------



## John Boat

imadawg22 said:


> nice keepers there!!!


Been a while for a limit. Blades 8-12’. Temp holding at 63.


----------



## fishnmachine

Are all boat ramps still usable at the current water level?


----------



## WickedWalleye

Yes, launched at St Rt 18 ramp yesterday evening with no problem, trolled my regular spots for 2+ hours, caught no fish, there were about 10 fishing boats out south of Mahoning Ave, seen Johnboat out there, he knows how to catchem! Good job.


----------



## John Boat

fishnmachine said:


> Are all boat ramps still usable at the current water level?


Lake is barely below summer pool so, yes they are.


----------



## TODD64

Got 6 channel cats today drifting by the dam. Nice day to be on the water









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kcline12

TODD64 said:


> Got 6 channel cats today drifting by the dam. Nice day to be on the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


We slow trolled the dam and caught 5 nice channels today and 1 large carp. Not a bad day.


----------



## coach76

Nice catch and thank you for the report.


----------



## John Boat

Nice night on the lake today. Blades 8-13’. Cast n retrieve. Temp 63


----------



## Uglystix

Man John Boat, you really got them dialed in!


----------



## John Boat

Uglystix said:


> Man John Boat, you really got them dialed in!


Thanks, ‘Tis the season!!!


----------



## coach76

When you cast the blade do you let it drop to the bottom then snap it as you reel in or what is your technique? Your tips and pictures are great.


----------



## John Boat

austjj said:


> When you cast the blade do you let it drop to the bottom then snap it as you reel in or what is your technique? Your tips and pictures are great.


Let it fall until you see slack in your line then pop and reel.


----------



## coach76

Thank you


----------



## Tnek4230

Not the walleye I was trying to get, but the blade bait enticed this 13" crappie this morning.
60 degrees, 9 FOW


----------



## John Boat

Well, out at 5 fished 3 different spots until 7pm. All yielded fish however, 13-15’ yielded the kprs. Temp 59. 3 others on lake.


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> Well, out at 5 fished 3 different spots until 7pm. All yielded fish however, 13-15’ yielded the kprs. Temp 59. 3 others on lake.
> View attachment 457416


Windy!!!!!! Netted 2. Missed 4 or 5 part way up. Blades 11-13’ on a swing. Temp 60. Lake down 2’. A few other boats out searching.


----------



## E Leigh

John Boat, these reports are great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat

E Leigh said:


> John Boat, these reports are great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





John Boat said:


> Windy!!!!!! Netted 2. Missed 4 or 5 part way up. Blades 11-13’ on a swing. Temp 60. Lake down 2’. A few other boats out searching.
> View attachment 457533
> View attachment 457533
> 
> 
> 
> E Leigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Boat, these reports are great.
> This past week was tough, only picking up one or two kprs an outing. Saturday evening netted 5 kprs and stuck that many more. Blades in 13’. Lake back up 2 ‘. Temp 52
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> M
Click to expand...















h


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> View attachment 457971
> View attachment 457971
> h
> View attachment 457971


Not a fan of this new format!! Meanwhile, last week was tough only managing 1 or 2 kprs per outing. Saturday evening netted the 5 above and stuck quite a few. 13’ on blades. Temp 52 and water back up to almost summer pool. Nippy too....


----------



## Kcline12

John Boat said:


> Not a fan of this new format!! Meanwhile, last week was tough only managing 1 or 2 kprs per outing. Saturday evening netted the 5 above and stuck quite a few. 13’ on blades. Temp 52 and water back up to almost summer pool. Nippy too....
> [/QUOT
> Was out yesterday morning for awhile with no luck except a 22” channel. That was casting along shore. No luck with blades or trolling


----------



## WickedWalleye

Way to go! Saturday is suppose to be close to 70°. Might hit Milton or Berlin or put the boat away for hibernation.


----------



## JamesF

What's your preferred live bait on blades? Nice Walleye! My plan is to fish Milton next year, and a few other lakes. My boat is all electric, so I'm not in a hurry to get from one place to another, probably troll in between. I can hit 4.6 mph ,but that runs the batteries down too fast. Although I can fish all day with a fresh charge.


----------



## fade2black24

Are there any good places to buy minnows around Milton that are still open? Thinking about heading down there this weekend.


----------



## John Boat

WickedWalleye said:


> Way to go! Saturday is suppose to be close to 70°. Might hit Milton or Berlin or put the boat away for hibernation.





fade2black24 said:


> Are there any good places to buy minnows around Milton that are still open? Thinking about heading down there this weekend.


Not sure if bait shop here is still open but West Branch bait on 14 should have them. Wicked, it’s too early to put boat away. From now to ice is the best blade bite IMO. Cold but worth it!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711

mark's bait and tackle also. you don't normally tip blades with bait


----------



## John Boat

Nice night on the lake. 3 of us 50’ apart with a total of 13 kprs all nice fish. Water temp 49. Blades in 13’


----------



## LJL96

Vince got 3? Looked like he caught more than that. Picking up and dropping kiddos off at basketball practice and all that other stuff to tonight and tomorrow. I’ll be there Friday if I don’t go to Erie. Text me how you do tonight old man.


----------



## John Boat

Tonight was not a repeat 1 👁. Some large white bass. Temp 49, level dropping again. 13’ on blade baits


----------



## John Boat

Still hoping for a limit. Lol. 13’ on blades. Temp 50. Lake level continues to go down.


----------



## Karl Wolf

I want to know how many papers subscriptions you have.
You catch to many walleye to only have 1 news source.

Always appreciate the updates.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Anyone know how the ramps are? Changes have been made and I’m heading to Milton instead of Chippewa, water level ok for 19’ boat to slide in?


----------



## WickedWalleye

I am heading out around noon to launch at the Mahoning Ave ramp, the Pointview ramp should also be fine, I have a 17' Starcraft, I might swing by the Berlin Dam ramp and check it out and possibly fish Berlin, for some reason I have better results and catch a more variety of fish trolling at Berlin. This will probably be the final day out on the boat until spring.


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> I want to know how many papers subscriptions you have.
> You catch to many walleye to only have 1 news source.
> 
> Always appreciate the updates.


No subscriptions: barter fish for newspaper!!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Got on with 3 eyes, half dozen crappi and a perch, everything on blades 8-10’ buddy got 1 eye handful of crappi, most fish were pretty small. Water was 50


----------



## John Boat

Beautiful evening on the lake temp 50. 12’ blades. 5 shorts and 3 white bass.


----------



## Karl Wolf

John Boat said:


> Beautiful evening on the lake temp 50. 12’ blades. 5 shorts and 3 white bass.
> View attachment 458259
> View attachment 458260
> View attachment 458261


My buddies were out there today,they said you sorted out all the keepers already this year.


----------



## Pikedaddy

Karl Wolf said:


> My buddies were out there today,they said you sorted out all the keepers already this year.





Karl Wolf said:


> My buddies were out there today,they said you sorted out all the keepers already this year.


I think I saw those guys today


----------



## Karl Wolf

Pikedaddy said:


> I think I saw those guys today


Remember the first time


Pikedaddy said:


> I think I saw those guys today


Was Knuckles watching them with his binoculars?


----------



## sonar

John Boat said:


> Beautiful evening on the lake temp 50. 12’ blades. 5 shorts and 3 white bass.
> View attachment 458259
> View attachment 458260
> View attachment 458261


I'll bet it'll be a busy day tomorrow.!! 🤠
Hope people REMEMBER to be courteous to each other...! You know... Like not surrounding a guy that catches a fish... Then,, everyone thinks... That's the ONLY place that they are biting...!
The "fish" that one guy catches now,,came from a place, while going to another place.
Walleye.....They DON'T just sit in One spot.! They are Mauraders..!! Moving from feeding and was to the next... Following the baitfish... Everything is constantly moving.. & the Trick is... To be along the pathways they are traveling along.. 
Like deep to shallow transition areas... 
Your odds of getting them right next to John boat,are much less likely, for the simple fact,that that SOB will get them long before you or anyone else will.. That's just how it is... He can catch a Walleye out of the ditch in front of your house...!!
.... 25 years of Fishing with Him...!!!😐
Odds are to your favor,to not fish real close,where He's Fishing...!!


----------



## Karl Wolf

sonar said:


> I'll bet it'll be a busy day tomorrow.!! 🤠
> Hope people REMEMBER to be courteous to each other...! You know... Like not surrounding a guy that catches a fish... Then,, everyone thinks... That's the ONLY place that they are biting...!
> The "fish" that one guy catches now,,came from a place, while going to another place.
> Walleye.....They DON'T just sit in One spot.! They are Mauraders..!! Moving from feeding and was to the next... Following the baitfish... Everything is constantly moving.. & the Trick is... To be along the pathways they are traveling along..
> Like deep to shallow transition areas...
> Your odds of getting them right next to John boat,are much less likely, for the simple fact,that that SOB will get them long before you or anyone else will.. That's just how it is... He can catch a Walleye out of the ditch in front of your house...!!
> .... 25 years of Fishing with Him...!!!😐
> Odds are to your favor,to not fish real close,where He's Fishing...!!


I don't believe you. I got "the hot spot" pinpointed on GPS now.

Also saw jigs and leeches on his pole,not blade baits.


----------



## John Boat

That spot dried up and you need better binoculars: what is a jig n leech???


----------



## Karl Wolf

John Boat said:


> That spot dried up and you need better binoculars: what is a jig n leech???


John boat, you get more walleye there in a month than I've gotten in my life there!

You hook into any wipers making there way down yet?


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> John boat, you get more walleye there in a month than I've gotten in my life there!
> 
> You hook into any wipers making there way down yet?


Sorry about that! No wipers yet but I’m looking forward to their arrival.


----------



## Dane101

John Boat said:


> Sorry about that! No wipers yet but I’m looking forward to their arrival.


You do any good tonight.I'm the nut fishing under the bridge every other day or so. Got a fat 17 in Smallmouth tonight. 3lbs or more.


----------



## John Boat

Dane101 said:


> You do any good tonight.I'm the nut fishing under the bridge every other day or so. Got a fat 17 in Smallmouth tonight. 3lbs or more.


Yes, tonight’s fare: 13’ on blades. Temp 52 Sounds like a nice fight with that smallie


----------



## Jason Keppler

John Boat said:


> Yes, tonight’s fare: 13’ on blades. Temp 52 Sounds like a nice fight with that smallie
> View attachment 458316
> View attachment 458316


do you do better vertical jigging the blades or casting then bouncing them back across the bottom? These reports are phenomenal! Thank for doing what you do!


----------



## John Boat

Jason Keppler said:


> do you do better vertical jigging the blades or casting then bouncing them back across the bottom? These reports are phenomenal! Thank for doing what you do!


80% vertical unless fishing shallow flats


----------



## dre

John Boat said:


> 80% vertical unless fishing shallow flats


I love when Blade baits produce, awesome job! I just moved up to the Cleveland area last year from Columbus. Down in lakes around Columbus (mainly Alum Creek Reservoir) I casted and jigged a lot of VIB”E” Blade baits and did well catching Saugeye. Most times I was casting and doing the yo-yo retrieve. I found it does help to cut off the front hook of your front treble to reduce snags. I also added a small minnow head to the back hook of the back treble and sometimes it would increase the bite, but I mostly did this ice fishing. The minnow head does seem to effect the vibration at times.

I’ve tried throwing Blade baits in Lake Erie since I’ve moved up here, and no luck. All of my Walleye up here have come on Jerkbaits. Might have to try some of the inland lake east of me (I’m in Avon) for Walleye once the Fall Brawl is over.

Good reports John Boat, I hope the good Blade bait fishing continues for you!
Matt


----------



## Jason Keppler

Thanks again John Boat. Does anyone on here drop their anchor while verticle jigging in say 10-15' FOW or are you just drifting...or spot locking on your trolling motor. Last time I was out o had my anchor dropped most of the time with no bites so I pulled the anchor. It was breezy so I was blown off my spot pretty quick. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Definitely anchor or spot lock with the wind, if it’s a mild wind set sail and drift rip but I’d stick to anchoring my opinion


----------



## Bass knuckles

You can even put ice fish finder over side of boat to watch if you have one! 😉


----------



## Jason Keppler

Bass knuckles said:


> You can even put ice fish finder over side of boat to watch if you have one!


Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hanging the vexilar over the side of the boat is a blast, jigging is a great way to fish year round. The fl-18 with bottom lock is awesome.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

kit carson said:


> Hanging the vexilar over the side of the boat is a blast, jigging is a great way to fish year round. The fl-18 with bottom lock is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


My dudes try that but I've never done it yet.
I saw some videos of guys that have their boats completely set up to fish that way, even have holes on by he sides to act like an ice hole. That's vex dedication.


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> My dudes try that but I've never done it yet.
> I saw some videos of guys that have their boats completely set up to fish that way, even have holes on by he sides to act like an ice hole. That's vex dedication.


Quite a few fish finders have a flasher screen these days. I use mine on a split screen when vertical jigging.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Fav way to fish these days, 10 years back I wondered what they were doing in the middle of the lake as I casted the shore all day not catching nothing, never know what you will get jigging too


----------



## Karl Wolf

*I've used blades jigging here and there in my life,mainly only ice fishing with little results. 
but after getting a mixed bag of fish on them at saltfork, I'm "Hooked".*


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> *I've used blades jigging here and there in my life,mainly only ice fishing with little results.
> but after getting a mixed bag of fish on them at saltfork, I'm "Hooked".*


Hesitant to post as I had too many boats in my back pocket. Went 8 for 13. Fished in white caps for a while 10’. Temp 48. Lake down around 5’. Blades


----------



## Karl Wolf

John Boat said:


> Hesitant to post as I had too many boats in my back pocket. Went 8 for 13. Fished in white caps for a while 10’. Temp 48. Lake down around 5’. Blades
> View attachment 458757


Dont worry, most of us dont get them eyes there like you. I've fished that lake in a boat maybe a dozen times and got maybe 10 keepr eyes in my life in the lake. I dont fish it much due to lack of scenery and power boats but you sir are a very blessed man to live there.

Always appreciate your updates.


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> Dont worry, most of us dont get them eyes there like you. I've fished that lake in a boat maybe a dozen times and got maybe 10 keepr eyes in my life in the lake. I dont fish it much due to lack of scenery and power boats but you sir are a very blessed man to live there.
> 
> Always appreciate your updates.


Very true BN and thanks!!


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> Very true BN and thanks!!


Should have been KW....🙃


----------



## Bass knuckles

John Boat said:


> Should have been KW....🙃


Awwww thought it meant bass nucks! Darn..


----------



## Karl Wolf

Bass knuckles said:


> Awwww thought it meant bass nucks! Darn..


He saw your binocular glint.


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> He saw your binocular glint.


You as well BN 😉


----------



## c. j. stone

This thread is better than FaceBook for "gathering friends"!!!


----------



## Bass knuckles

c. j. stone said:


> This thread is better than FaceBook for "gathering friends"!!!


John boat shld rename it to my friends of Milton!


----------



## John Boat

Bass knuckles said:


> John boat shld rename it to my friends of Milton!


Here’s some Milton friends I made this evening. Also 5 shorts n 5 dropped. 12’ blades, temp 47, water continues to drop.


----------



## Bass knuckles

John Boat said:


> Here’s some Milton friends I made this evening. Also 5 shorts n 5 dropped. 12’ blades, temp 47, water continues to drop.
> View attachment 458845
> View attachment 458846
> View attachment 458847


Still hunting for that limit I see! Nice job as always


----------



## John Boat

Bass knuckles said:


> Still hunting for that limit I see! Nice job as always


If I were to keep a limit today, I might lose motivation to go out tomorrow.....


----------



## Uglystix

Look at that sky! Pretty cool place we live isn’t it. John Boat, if you ever get sick of towing your boat down there let me know, I’ll meet you at the dock with mine.


----------



## John Boat

Uglystix said:


> Look at that sky! Pretty cool place we live isn’t it. John Boat, if you ever get sick of towing your boat down there let me know, I’ll meet you at the dock with mine.


Thanks, but I live here and one boat is in water all year. Also, the ramps are useless soon if not already. They drop this lake 9’ by January.


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> Thanks, but I live here and one boat is in water all year. Also, the ramps are useless soon if not already. They drop this lake 9’ by January.


Very stiff wind this evening but not cold. 9 kprs, 6 kept, no shorts and 3 dropped. Blades 8-10’ on a windy swing. Temp is 46. Level continues to fall.


----------



## Bassbme

John Boat ........... do you live on the lake, or are you launching? ........ and if launching where are you launching with the water more than 5' down? Jersey St?


----------



## John Boat

Bassbme said:


> John Boat ........... do you live on the lake, or are you launching? ........ and if launching where are you launching with the water more than 5' down? Jersey St?


I do live on the lake between the bridges west shoreline. I just keep adding rope and move boat out as lake goes down. At winter pool, I’m about 150’ from my shoreline.


----------



## Bassbme

John Boat said:


> I do live on the lake between the bridges west shoreline. I just keep adding rope and move boat out as lake goes down. At winter pool, I’m about 150’ from my shoreline.


Ahhh .... so you're boat is the one I always see from 76 ..... nice !!


----------



## John Boat

4 kprs 6 shorts 6 others off n on. 10’. Temp holding at 46. Windy until sunset. Didn’t hit post reply last night🙃


----------



## John Boat

Nasty N wind and cold front shut them down this evening. Blades in 10’. Temp 46. Slowly lowering the lake.


----------



## c. j. stone

Ok, Whaler! No icing Milton this Winter, JB has abt caught them all. Maybe in a couple years after State has restocked!!😄
(IF we're still around, that is!??)


----------



## John Boat

c. j. stone said:


> Ok, Whaler! No icing Milton this Winter, JB has abt caught them all. Maybe in a couple years after State has restocked!!😄
> (IF we're still around, that is!??)


Albeit far from being possible, I’ll accept that as a backhanded compliment.....lol


----------



## bountyhunter

nice ,they,ll still be there come spring. just proves you gotta know the lake.


----------



## JamesF

I have caught a couple of walleye at Milton. Years ago. Those are some nice ones. Evenings are best for me. But early mornings are just as good. Get there when everyone is leaving and leave when everyone is getting there!


----------



## John Boat

JamesF said:


> I have caught a couple of walleye at Milton. Years ago. Those are some nice ones. Evenings are best for me. But early mornings are just as good. Get there when everyone is leaving and leave when everyone is getting there!


3kprs 3 shorts 6 perch 5 white bass and a few missed. Blades at 10’. Temp 44.


----------



## Bass knuckles

John Boat said:


> 3kprs 3 shorts 6 perch 5 white bass and a few missed. Blades at 10’. Temp 44.
> View attachment 459079
> View attachment 459080
> View attachment 459081
> View attachment 459082
> 
> [/





John Boat said:


> 3kprs 3 shorts 6 perch 5 white bass and a few missed. Blades at 10’. Temp 44.
> View attachment 459079
> View attachment 459080
> View attachment 459081
> View attachment 459082


im wondering how that freezer is looking about now


----------



## Bprice1031

Bass knuckles said:


> im wondering how that freezer is looking about now


I'm guessing pretty damn full!

Nice job JB!


----------



## John Boat

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm guessing pretty damn full!
> 
> Nice job JB!


Here is the freezer. I would open it but all the fish bags would fall out.


----------



## Karl Wolf

John Boat said:


> Here is the freezer. I would open it but all the fish bags would fall out.
> View attachment 459117


Heading out there now with my pops


----------



## kit carson

Good.luck Karl get some of those walleye

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix

Karl Wolf said:


> Heading out there now with my pops


Let us know how you did! It’s killing me that I can’t get out as much as I want to.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Uglystix said:


> Let us know how you did! It’s killing me that I can’t get out as much as I want to.


Made a post.


----------



## John Boat

Uglystix said:


> Let us know how you did! It’s killing me that I can’t get out as much as I want to.


Didn’t see another boat on the lake. Blades 10’. Temp 44. Lost # 6 twice as they did a good job of impersonating a jumping smallmouth Light rain and little wind.


----------



## Karl Wolf

John Boat said:


> Didn’t see another boat on the lake. Blades 10’. Temp 44. Lost # 6 twice as they did a good job of impersonating a jumping smallmouth Light rain and little wind.
> View attachment 459151


Nobody else can fish your lake now...... Saw your boat beached earlier. Tried to get some of your eyes today....


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> Nobody else can fish your lake now...... Saw your boat beached earlier. Tried to get some of your eyes today....


We’ll see on that one. Read your other post and glad you got your Dad on some fishable water. 👍🏻


----------



## Uglystix

John Boat said:


> Didn’t see another boat on the lake. Blades 10’. Temp 44. Lost # 6 twice as they did a good job of impersonating a jumping smallmouth Light rain and little wind.
> View attachment 459151


Now you’re really killing me. Snickers are my favorite!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Could you imagine having the only boat beached on a lake shore when all the boat ramps are inaccessible? John boat is living the Ohio fisherman's dream!
I wonder if he names and tags all the 14 1/2" eyes he tosses back for next years catching.


----------



## louisvillefisherman

JamesF said:


> Get there when everyone is leaving and leave when everyone is getting there!


I am a devout follower of this practice. The ramps are less busy, the lakes are quieter and the fish seem to notice.


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> Could you imagine having the only boat beached on a lake shore when all the boat ramps are inaccessible? John boat is living the Ohio fisherman's dream!
> I wonder if he names and tags all the 14 1/2" eyes he tosses back for next years catching.


That would be s time consuming task. I just tell them that I’ll see you ice off. 😉


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> That would be s time consuming task. I just tell them that I’ll see you ice off. 😉


Hope everyone has a safe and Happy Thanksgiving 🦃!!!!!


----------



## kit carson

Same to you

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat

Well, it’s Thanksgiving and I am thankful!!!!! 11 kprs, 3 shorts and only one missed 🤗. Blades, 9’, temp 45 and highly stained.


----------



## Evinrude58

Can you fish from the docks?


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> Can you fish from the docks?


All the docks are WAY out of the water.
Great shore access around the entire lake currently. Lol


----------



## Evinrude58

Someone had suggested the docks at the marina as a possible place to fish using my ice gear. I know at some lakes you can fish the marina docks but only after a certain date.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> Someone had suggested the docks at the marina as a possible place to fish using my ice gear. I know at some lakes you can fish the marina docks but only after a certain date.


I believe milton gets drained the lowest out of all the lakes.


----------



## John Boat

Evinrude58 said:


> Can you fish from the docks?


Yes you can fish off of the docks. Oct 15 until May 1, I believe.


----------



## John Boat

A tad smaller catch tonight. The usual pattern.


----------



## Bass knuckles

John Boat said:


> A tad smaller catch tonight. The usual pattern.
> View attachment 459409


Curious John boat, you slapping these fish at dusk or into dark?


----------



## John Boat

Bass knuckles said:


> Curious John boat, you slapping these fish at dusk or into dark?


3-5:30. No fish at dark all fall for me.


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> 3-5:30. No fish at dark all fall for me.


2 nice fishing days left, then I’ll put one man shanty in the boat until ice arrives. 😉


----------



## Bass knuckles

John Boat said:


> 3-5:30. No fish at dark all fall for me.


Man good job on them eyes! Blade eyes are the best!


----------



## John Boat

Kind of slow tonight. Still not a fan of full moon 🙄. Blades in 9’. Temp 46. Air 37.


----------



## John Boat

Even slower this evening. 3 kprs, few shorts. 9’ on blades. Temp 46. Lake going down slowly now. Beautiful sunset and moon rise. The big girl was released 🤗


----------



## Karl Wolf

Drove by your boat today on my way to mosquito. My father wanted to know how you get out to your boat and if you leave it in to freeze?


----------



## Lewzer

I was at Pointview ramp yesterday. Still looks usable. Only ramp on the lake that I know of where you could still pull a boat. 
nice fish!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Lewzer said:


> I was at Pointview ramp yesterday. Still looks usable. Only ramp on the lake that I know of where you could still pull a boat.
> nice fish!


Well shucks, I missed out when I tried to put in last week because I didnt even know about that ramp!

Live and learn


----------



## bountyhunter

about 11 am sunday there was a small trailer at pointview .johns boat still floating.


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> Drove by your boat today on my way to mosquito. My father wanted to know how you get out to your boat and if you leave it in to freeze?


I wade out to it in these hip boots. The boat is pulled up on schedule 40 4” PVC skid at the waters edge as in pic.


----------



## Karl Wolf

John Boat said:


> I wade out to it in these hip boots. The boat is pulled up on schedule 40 4” PVC skid at the waters edge as in pic.
> View attachment 459597
> View attachment 459598


That's perfect. You really got a great setup and take advantage of living on that lake. I'm extremely jealous and happy for you sir.


----------



## Uglystix

Prime Real Estate there!


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> That's perfect. You really got a great setup and take advantage of living on that lake. I'm extremely jealous and happy for you sir.


Thanks, my wife and I are lucky and grateful that we could retire here. 🤗


----------



## WickedWalleye

Looks like your dogs are having fun in the snow. Do you ever take them fishing? Did you happen to get a length on that big girl you threw back.


----------



## sonar

WickedWalleye said:


> Looks like your dogs are having fun in the snow. Do you ever take them fishing? Did you happen to get a length on that big girl you threw back.


I was there, when he caught it... I was 30' away in my boat,from him and snapped a pic.... It was damn Big..!! I guessed 28"+ & john said maybe 30"...


----------



## John Boat

WickedWalleye said:


> Looks like your dogs are having fun in the snow. Do you ever take them fishing? Did you happen to get a length on that big girl you threw back.


The white dog was my fishing partner for a good nine years, including ice fishing. The














n my wife retired and so did the dog 🐶. As far as the released fish; too big to keep!!!


----------



## Karl Wolf

John Boat said:


> The white dog was my fishing partner for a good nine years, including ice fishing. The
> View attachment 459656
> View attachment 459657
> n my wife retired and so did the dog 🐶. As far as the released fish; too big to keep!!!


Looks like he was a great fishing buddy.


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> Looks like he was a great fishing buddy.


She’ll still go a few times a year if my wife isn’t home..... fun evening with 6 kprs 5 shorts and 3 perch. Unfortunately the 2 big girls completely swallowed the lure on the drop. 8-9’ on a swing. Blades as usual. Water temp 42, Air 35.


----------



## Uglystix

Amazing! Who needs Erie huh.


----------



## WickedWalleye

Your a true diehard fishing in this weather. I'd have to have a propane heater with me. I've seen pontoon boats all enclosed in and I would have a hatch door in the floor to do some jigging. I fished Milton the most ever this past year, a lot of trolling, it's a tough lake. You have to know the right time and the right spots, which you got dialed in.


----------



## John Boat

WickedWalleye said:


> Your a true diehard fishing in this weather. I'd have to have a propane heater with me. I've seen pontoon boats all enclosed in and I would have a hatch door in the floor to do some jigging. I fished Milton the most ever this past year, a lot of trolling, it's a tough lake. You have to know the right time and the right spots, which you got dialed in.


It’s a little easier for me to get out and do my homework due to living here. Quit Erie fishing probably 10 years ago. Rather not tow a boat anymore 😉. Found this guy while walking the shore with my dog and fulfilled his last request!!!


----------



## johnboy111711

there wasnt a 20 dollar jerk bait in it's mouth, was there?


----------



## John Boat

A little like bucket ice fishing this evening 4 kprs 4 shorts and 1 perch. 8-10’ on a constant nippy wind. Blades, water 40, and 2’ above winterpool.


----------



## c. j. stone

Hmmm! Those don't seem to be as "chunky"/fat as most of the other thousand. Maybe the hungrier ones? Males maybe? Great job!(in any case, way better than the ones I dream of catching on the recliner at that time of day!)😕
And Vince, if you're fishing in John's shadow, how come you're not posting some fish porn??😊


----------



## John Boat

c. j. stone said:


> Hmmm! Those don't seem to be as "chunky"/fat as most of the other thousand. Maybe the hungrier ones?Males maybe? Great job!(in any case, way better than the ones I dream of catching on the recliner at that time of day!)😕
> And Vince, if you're fishing in John's shadow, how come you're not posting some fish porn??😊


Surprisingly slow last evening. 1 kpr and 4 out of 6 shorts snagged Same pattern water temp 39. Too much sun 🤔


----------



## sonar

c. j. stone said:


> Hmmm! Those don't seem to be as "chunky"/fat as most of the other thousand. Maybe the hungrier ones? Males maybe? Great job!(in any case, way better than the ones I dream of catching on the recliner at that time of day!)😕
> And Vince, if you're fishing in John's shadow, how come you're not posting some fish porn??😊


CJ .. Do your glasses need an Updating...?? It 😉
Look Well Fed to me..
As for catching fish around John... I did catch some... Just the last time I didn't get any keepers..?? And the ones that would have kept.. got off before I got my net on em...


----------



## c. j. stone

You know I'm just kitten!('kitten'-hmmm, maybe I do need Glasses!) Being "hunkered" down so much(at my age, it's just the 'smartest' thing to do!- nothing seems to be "normal", feels like I've "lost" one of my(few remaining!) years this past one!! Planning some ice fishing(if we get any!)-good/easy way to do "Social Distancing"! Maybe I'll see you out at Miltie? Stick w/John, you'll get them sooner or later!(Ask him for some of that "special" fish oil jelly he puts on his vibes!) BTW, where you launching your tin can?


----------



## JamesF

I'm staying in the recliner also. It's not that I'm lazy, just being careful. Nice fish! If you have a good background for your pictures, we could make a calendar!


----------



## iceman

It's amazing how those fish can sometimes shake themselves free of those trouble hooks... I can catch anything on those... gloves shirts... jacket it doesn't matter 🤗


----------



## sonar

c. j. stone said:


> You know I'm just kitten!('kitten'-hmmm, maybe I do need Glasses!) Being "hunkered" down so much(at my age, it's just the 'smartest' thing to do!- nothing seems to be "normal", feels like I've "lost" one of my(few remaining!) years this past one!! Planning some ice fishing(if we get any!)-good/easy way to do "Social Distancing"! Maybe I'll see you out at Miltie? Stick w/John, you'll get them sooner or later!(Ask him for some of that "special" fish oil jelly he puts on his vibes!) BTW, where you launching your tin can?





c. j. stone said:


> You know I'm just kitten!('kitten'-hmmm, maybe I do need Glasses!) Being "hunkered" down so much(at my age, it's just the 'smartest' thing to do!- nothing seems to be "normal", feels like I've "lost" one of my(few remaining!) years this past one!! Planning some ice fishing(if we get any!)-good/easy way to do "Social Distancing"! Maybe I'll see you out at Miltie? Stick w/John, you'll get them sooner or later!(Ask him for some of that "special" fish oil jelly he puts on his vibes!) BTW, where you launching your tin can?


I usually do fish near John, mostly for talking & laughing with him... Then ,, there's usually fish where he's at or will be... He's a "Pied Piper" of fish.. As anyone who knows him will admit..!
Plus.. He's a pretty good Guy..!


----------



## JamesF

I like that he knows his home lake. And shows it. Nothing beats on the water experience. I know that the more time I spent fishing on certain waters, the better my catch ratio was.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Oh, there's another fatty!

This thread reminds of something that happened a long time ago. This was well before the lake was drained and the state took it over. We were starting to figure out the walleye fishing a little bit there. One morning we're in a local bait shop, and someone spouted the standard line, popular back then, that Milton was NOT a good walleye lake. Being young and stupid, I told them that there were lots of 'eyes in there!

Then I hear a guy clear his throat behind me. I turn and look, and there's an elderly gentleman who looks me dead in the eyes and jerks his head toward the back corner of the shop. We get back there and he says, "It seems like you and your buddies are starting to figure some things out about the walleye in this lake." I said, "Yeah. We've found some spots and are catching some really nice ones!" He said, "Good for you. But, that's not the kind of thing we want spread all over! Let the walleye guys go to Mosquito! We're perfectly happy with people thinking that this is a crappie, bass, and muskie lake!" Oh! Gotcha! 

When the dam was breached and the lake drained, I went out there to go walk around and really learn the lake. What I saw both surprised me and yet didn't. The topography surprised me. The maps they sold at the time were all wrong! What didn't surprise me was the overall lake bottom. Looked like ideal walleye habitat. Very clean gravel/sand substrate. Very little muck. Lots of access to shallow feeding areas right next to deeper water. Much more relief than there is at Mosquito.


----------



## John Boat

Notvstevifvit was due to the N wind cold front or fish have finally abandoned me. No eyes 👀 and 1 perch caught. Windy, 36 with some snow pellets 8-10’ on a swing. Temp 39. Thought it would have been ideal. Next time!!!


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> Notvstevifvit was due to the N wind cold front or fish have finally abandoned me. No eyes 👀 and 1 perch caught. Windy, 36 with some snow pellets 8-10’ on a swing. Temp 39. Thought it would have been ideal. Next time!!!


‘Not sure if it was....’. Fingers still cold


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> ‘Not sure if it was....’. Fingers still cold


Ok, I give in to my son who claims I’m too old to keep taking the boat out in this weather(also my wife). Last ost for now. 4 kprs n 2 more dropped at the net. 1 short. 3 perch. 1 big Crappie. 11’ on blades. Water temp 39, air 35 and 10mph wind. Perhaps they’re right.... on to motorcycle restoration project 😎


----------



## Karl Wolf

John Boat said:


> Ok, I give in to my son who claims I’m too old to keep taking the boat out in this weather(also my wife). Last ost for now. 4 kprs n 2 more dropped at the net. 1 short. 3 perch. 1 big Crappie. 11’ on blades. Water temp 39, air 35 and 10mph wind. Perhaps they’re right.... on to motorcycle restoration project 😎
> View attachment 459908
> View attachment 459909
> View attachment 459910


With your knowledge and skills at that lake, how could you stop?


----------



## REEL GRIP

Don,t do it John...It's gonna warm up for a few days...Vince will be haul'in all your fish.


----------



## John Boat

REEL GRIP said:


> Don,t do it John...It's gonna warm up for a few days...Vince will be haul'in all your fish.


That’s okay, I was taught to share. Sonar is deserving of being my stand in. I had my fun and a productive fall!!! 🤗


----------



## sonar

Here He is back at it...😁


----------



## c. j. stone

Thx for posting that one, V!(Now I have the spot nailed!!)😃 The "dog tent" is a nice add-on too! I'll see you guys on the ice soon.


----------



## John Boat

c. j. stone said:


> Thx for posting that one, V!(Now I have the spot nailed!!)😃 The "dog tent" is a nice add-on too! I'll see you guys on the ice soon.


Doubtful.


----------



## Karl Wolf

sonar said:


> Here He is back at it...😁
> View attachment 460075


That's an odd looking walleye


----------



## sonar

Karl Wolf said:


> That's an odd looking walleye


That's a 'Ski that that picked up some of the wading dirt/mud in the bottom of his boat..
Muskys,,, have quite a ,, adhesive type slim coat on them..! Lol. Also highly Odoreferice..!!


----------



## Karl Wolf

sonar said:


> That's a 'Ski that that picked up some of the wading dirt/mud in the bottom of his boat..
> Muskys,,, have quite a ,, adhesive type slim coat on them..! Lol. Also highly Odoreferice..!!


Its built up large shad slime in their systems.


----------



## John Boat

Karl Wolf said:


> That's an odd looking walleye


Muskie


----------



## Karl Wolf

John Boat said:


> Muskie


What are those?


----------



## Bass knuckles

Karl Wolf said:


> What are those?


Part or the pickerel family


----------



## Karl Wolf

Bass knuckles said:


> Part or the pickerel family


I thought pickerel were what Canadians called walleye.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Aye?


----------



## Bass knuckles

Karl Wolf said:


> I thought pickerel were what Canadians called walleye.


Long nose carp


----------



## John Boat

Bass knuckles said:


> Long nose carp


Allowed to fish again this beautiful December evening!!! Went north of 76 in 14’. Temp 39. Blades as usual. Got into some very big white bass as well.


----------



## John Boat

Could not post these last night for some reason


----------



## Bprice1031

Those are some really nice fish. Keep after em'. Lots of good information you been putting out there. Thanks.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I'd like to ask a question. I have some blade baits, sonars and cicadas, and I've never caught a single fish on any of them! Is there a particular color that works best, or is it all in the action?


----------



## c. j. stone

Yes-action. The "best" color 40 yrs ago at Berlin was red/white!


----------



## Karl Wolf

buckeyebowman said:


> I'd like to ask a question. I have some blade baits, sonars and cicadas, and I've never caught a single fish on any of them! Is there a particular color that works best, or is it all in the action?


Action/vibration


----------



## B Ron 11

Never fished Milton but have used them on Erie. Some cast but on Erie I just vertical jig. I just snap them about one half foot to a foot off the bottom. Let flutter down and repeat. Will feel bite on the lift. Learn to feel the vibration to make sure it’s not tangled. They’re many ways to fish them. This works for me.


----------



## John Boat

Wife gone for the day, snuck out!!!!


----------



## John Boat

I’m sure quite a few OGF members are anxious for fishable ice. I’m however content with open water Blades 16’ water 38 and air 30. Skim ice on boat n anchor rope.


----------



## JamesF

Those are some nice eyes!


----------



## REEL GRIP

John Boat....2020 OGF Angler-Of- the -Year


----------



## brad crappie

? How can u eat all those fish!!! I love fish maybe once a week for 2 days


----------



## c. j. stone

You Freeze Them and eat fresh walleye all Winter! On nights you don't catch any thru the ice, no sweat!


----------



## John Boat

brad crappie said:


> ? How can u eat all those fish!!! I love fish maybe once a week for 2 days


Fish fry or two and lots of friends and neighbors, happy to give me a purpose. 😉


----------



## Karl Wolf

John Boat said:


> Fish fry or two and lots of friends and neighbors, happy to give me a purpose. 😉


And what a fine purpose that is.
When you're that good at catching your local (pet) walleye, how could you stop?


----------



## Bprice1031

John Boat = Walleye Whisperer


----------



## 1MoreKast

c. j. stone said:


> You Freeze Them and eat fresh walleye all Winter! On nights you don't catch any thru the ice, no sweat!


Speaking of ice fishing Milton - I've fished it twice thru the ice. Once at night with nothin to show for it and the 2nd time only caught a few dinks. I'm getting mighty inspired here to punch a few holes again if we get that opportunity. Always did pretty well on the eyes when I had my boat. Great posts here Mr. John Boat!


----------



## kit carson

Milton is definately on my list this winter

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF

Those are all the same fish! He just changes out the newspaper for pic's. 🐟 Just kidding, couldn't help it.


----------



## c. j. stone

kit carson said:


> Milton is definately on my list this winter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


You can do Mosquito and Berlin(maybe, WB?) with same results. EX(pardon me but I got a million stories!)-When we were still dating(maybe a half Century ago!), took my wife ice fishing to Berlin. Drove over the causeway and maybe 50 bucket sitters(Well before "popup" shelters!) in first bay east side and north of the causeway. Drove up Bedell, parked, set up outside of the "pack", drilled in, put the customary red/white Sonar on her line. Told her to drop it to the bittom and jig. She dropped it down while I was busy with the drill, bam, says I got something! She caught three fat 18" walleye before I could drill my hole!(On three, "do nothing" drops!!) Those were the last 3 fish caught that evening!(I got no hits)! Turned out she "got cold!" and never wanted to go ever again!(Still tells me "nothing to ice fishing, too Easy"!!) 😟


----------



## John Boat

Not trying to dissuade anyone from drilling holes in Milton however, it is a very hit and miss for hardwater fishing. Personally, I prefer Pymatuming and Mosquito for ice eyes. Skim ice this morning 😕


----------



## Karl Wolf

John Boat said:


> Not trying to dissuade anyone from drilling holes in Milton however, it is a very hit and miss for hardwater fishing. Personally, I prefer Pymatuming and Mosquito for ice eyes. Skim ice this morning 😕


Figured you'd have an ice breaker mounted in your boat!


----------



## John Boat

Kinda like ice fishing today. Blades 16-18’ water temp 38. Air 29. 8 kprs, 7 or 8 bridge g white bass and a quite large green toothy submarine that completely spooled me 🥴


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> Kinda like ice fishing today. Blades 16-18’ water temp 38. Air 29. 8 kprs, 7 or 8 bridge g white bass and a quite large green toothy submarine that completely spooled me 🥴
> View attachment 460404
> View attachment 460405
> View attachment 460406


Quite big...


----------



## c. j. stone

Congrats to John on usual! What up with Sonar? He's kinda quiet! Can't launch?


----------



## JamesF

John Boat said:


> Kinda like ice fishing today. Blades 16-18’ water temp 38. Air 29. 8 kprs, 7 or 8 bridge g white bass and a quite large green toothy submarine that completely spooled me 🥴
> View attachment 460404
> View attachment 460405
> View attachment 460406





John Boat said:


> Kinda like ice fishing today. Blades 16-18’ water temp 38. Air 29. 8 kprs, 7 or 8 bridge g white bass and a quite large green toothy submarine that completely spooled me 🥴
> View attachment 460404
> View attachment 460405
> View attachment 460406


What's the latest news in the paper!?📰


----------



## 1MoreKast

Love the color and pattern on that walleye on the right in the 2nd pic. Absolutely gorgeous. Well done.


----------



## John Boat

c. j. stone said:


> Congrats to John on usual! What up with Sonar? He's kinda quiet! Can't launch?


He’s waiting for you to take him out!!!!


----------



## John Boat

JamesF said:


> What's the latest news in the paper!?📰


OGF rules, can’t post it!! 🤫


----------



## sonar

John Boat said:


> He’s waiting for you to take him out!!!!





c. j. stone said:


> Congrats to John on usual! What up with Sonar? He's kinda quiet! Can't launch?


I was out last week... Where the hell have you been...?? I'm not so willing to battle the weather as much as I used to....


----------



## c. j. stone

Mogadore(those nice days last week!), trying to find those jumbos. . dam end.(Mostly making/testing jigging flutter spoons for ice up!) Junior has been doing the catching(I get ONE each trip!) I too struggle in a boat in snow and 30 degrees! Need either some pre-holiday ice(best ice fishing ever!) or some "Indian" summer.(Hmmm, can I say that??)


----------



## John Boat

c. j. stone said:


> Mogadore(those nice days last week!), trying to find those jumbos. . dam end.(Mostly making/testing jigging flutter spoons for ice up!) Junior has been doing the catching(I get ONE each trip!) I too struggle in a boat in snow and 30 degrees! Need either some pre-holiday ice(best ice fishing ever!) or some "Indian" summer.(Hmmm, can I say that??)


Perhaps, you should take your own advice from an earlier post on thi thread: Kayak!! 😉


----------



## c. j. stone

John Boat said:


> Perhaps, you should take your own advice from an earlier post on thi thread: Kayak!! 😉


I could probably get into one, too old to crawl out even after maybe only 15 minutes sitting in one! Young man's craft!


----------



## REEL GRIP

John Boat said:


> OGF rules, can’t post it!! 🤫





buckeyebowman said:


> I'd like to ask a question. I have some blade baits, sonars and cicadas, and I've never caught a single fish on any of them! Is there a particular color that works best, or is it all in the action?


Here is a cool look'in Blade-Bait...Replaseable soft plastic body.


----------



## John Boat

Goldilocks Fishing: 3 kprs in 16’ on blades. 1 was on the small side; 1 female, too big and 1 that was just right, did a back flip in the net and left lure in it!!! Nippy n windy


----------



## Evinrude58

No CJ you can't say Indian summer. Summer now demands to be called Warm Weather Months. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Scott on the water

Evinrude58 said:


> No CJ you can't say Indian summer. Summer now demands to be called Warm Weather Months. 😁 😁 😁


Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## sonar

Indigenous Peoples Unusually Warm Temperatures Systems... IPUWTS....🤔😁


----------



## c. j. stone

JamesF said:


> Those are all the same fish! He just changes out the newspaper for pic's. 🐟 Just kidding, couldn't help it.


Not-I've enlarged them to look at the dates each of the new posts!


----------



## JamesF

Those might be his neighbors 😳!


----------



## Evinrude58

just because the papers are new doesn't mean it isn't the same fish that he keeps frozen in the freezer.


----------



## John Boat

JamesF said:


> Those might be his neighbors 😳!


Said before, I don’t get the paper. Think what you want but don’t be a hater....


----------



## Evinrude58

we are just jealous that you have Milton practically as your own private lake


----------



## JamesF

Yep! Not hating, a bit jealous. Milton does have some big girls.


----------



## John Boat

Evinrude58 said:


> we are just jealous that you have Milton practically as your own private lake


This time of year that is a wonderful benefit of living here. However, I pay for that privilege in taxes. Lol


----------



## Bprice1031

John Boat said:


> This time of year that is a wonderful benefit of living here. However, I pay for that privilege in taxes. Lol


Maybe you could rent dock space this time of year to help cover the taxes.

On second thought don't do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewzer

The docks right now are about 8’ above the mud.


----------



## iceman

this will give people a better idea of how low Milton draws down to in the winter


----------



## Lewzer

Great Video! Would love to see one like that of West Branch.
I think I saw John Boat’s boat sitting out there by the ice.


----------



## buckeyebowman

John Boat said:


> This time of year that is a wonderful benefit of living here. However, I pay for that privilege in taxes. Lol


True that! Property taxes in Lake Milton are crazy! Back when the dam was breached and the lake drained you could pick up properties out there for a song! My Brother tried to convince his then wife to invest in a couple of properties out there and flip them after the lake was refilled. NOPE! There are multi-million dollar houses out there now!


----------



## John Boat

buckeyebowman said:


> True that! Property taxes in Lake Milton are crazy! Back when the dam was breached and the lake drained you could pick up properties out there for a song! My Brother tried to convince his then wife to invest in a couple of properties out there and flip them after the lake was refilled. NOPE! There are multi-million dollar houses out there now!


Yeppers, seems like a new McMansion every time you turn around. Thankfully, only a handful fish!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yes. NE River Road is especially impressive!


----------



## John Boat

buckeyebowman said:


> Yes. NE River Road is especially impressive!


Fished near those homes this evening. 9 kprs 4 shorts n some missed. 13’ on blades. Temp 37 above and below the surface.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Beautiful limit of eyes!


----------



## John Boat

buckeyebowman said:


> Beautiful limit of eyes!


A little rough in a stiff wind today. Big swing with a foot changes made for a difficult hook set. Blades 13-14’ temp 37. Might just be done having fun for a while. Merry Christmas from Lake Milton 🎄. This morning’s sunrise!!!


----------



## fishnmachine

Just for future reference??? What exactly are the regulations for leaving a watercraft moored ,anchored or beached indefinitely on an army corps of engineers lake such as Milton??? Permit necessary??? Written permission??? What's the story????
Q


----------



## John Boat

fishnmachine said:


> Just for future reference??? What exactly are the regulations for leaving a watercraft moored ,anchored or beached indefinitely on an army corps of engineers lake such as Milton??? Permit necessary??? Written permission??? What's the story????
> Q


Lake Milton is not an Army Corps run lake, so I have no idea.


----------



## fishnmachine

The Corps website says they manage lake Milton for the state of Ohio....was just curious if you had to do anything special to leave your boat in year round....good fishing to you JB...I've always said Milton walleye under fished and the numbers you put up show that....also looks to be some good year classes of fish in there...


----------



## buckeyebowman

I think the operative words their are "for the state of Ohio". If I recall correctly, the dam was built, and the lake impounded by the city of Youngstown for flood control and as a recreational asset. When the dam eventually needed repair, Youngstown couldn't afford to do it, so the dam was breached and the lake drained. Eventually the ODNR took over, repaired the dam, and created Lake Milton State Park. However, the main purpose of the lake is still flood control, and is also subject to water calls from the COE .


----------



## buckeyebowman

John Boat said:


> A little rough in a stiff wind today. Big swing with a foot changes made for a difficult hook set. Blades 13-14’ temp 37. Might just be done having fun for a while. Merry Christmas from Lake Milton 🎄. This morning’s sunrise!!!
> View attachment 460704
> View attachment 460705


Talk about an accurate weather forecast. Red sky in the morning, sailor take warning!


----------



## JamesF

Merry Christmas, John Boat. You have provided something to look forward to. As always nice fish!


----------



## John Boat

Ice at shoreline was a little thicker than I thought for about a 1000’. Windy, water temp 34. 1 fish touched, caught and released.


----------



## JamesF

You could chop that with an axe. We're in for a bit of warm weather, but still freezing at night. I'm trying to keep warm myself. One of those days that I can't get warm. May have to light the fireplace. Good looking eye.


----------



## John Boat

JamesF said:


> You could chop that with an axe. We're in for a bit of warm weather, but still freezing at night. I'm trying to keep warm myself. One of those days that I can't get warm. May have to light the fireplace. Good looking eye.


Just stomped on it enough to turn boat around double keel did the rest. Noisy though as it shattered like glass 🙃


----------



## c. j. stone

Won't be long now!


----------



## WickedWalleye

We come from the land of the ice and snow
From the midnight sun where the hot springs flow
Hammer of the Gods
Will drive our ships to new land
To fight the horde and sing and cry
Valhalla, I am coming.

We drove over the Mahoning Avenue bridge on Christmas day with the family to visit some relatives. Took a mental picture of some of the exposed sand, mud and gravel bars. Knew where most of them were located. It's nice to see them compared on the fish locater. I'm going to get out there and stop and take some pictures. Seen the "Walleye Slayers" boat. 
A little Led for the head in my opening. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## John Boat

Actually watched ice forming on the lake today. 1kpr released a 2nd was lost due to frozen net. Water temp 33.3. Air 29. Blades, 14’. Calm and peaceful!!!!


----------



## Bprice1031

John Boat said:


> Actually watched ice forming on the lake today. 1kpr released a 2nd was lost due to frozen net. Water temp 33.3. Air 29. Blades, 14’. Calm and peaceful!!!!
> View attachment 461115
> View attachment 461116
> View attachment 461117
> View attachment 461118
> View attachment 461119


Nice job JB. You got the touch in Milton! Keep at it!


----------



## louisvillefisherman

I was hoping someone would come in on that discussion about mooring on Milton or Berlin for that matter. Not that I would want to leave my stuff out there like that, but the question is valid.

Years back when I had a Erie cabin cruiser, we went out to Put-In-Bay and anchored the boat and called for a water taxi, leaving the boat unattended in the bay with lights on of course, even though it was in the day. They ask that you leave your anchor down for 30 minutes before leaving boat to make sure it is secured to the bottom. I have no idea how long you are allowed to leave it unattended. We had lunch, went for tour and came back aboard with 3 hours. The anchor held perfectly. 

I assume property owners along the shore must have some dock permit or inspection sticker. I cannot imagine any bureaucrat allowing that revenue potential to go uncollected lol.


----------



## JamesF

I'm not sure how that works. Evidently John has it worked out.


----------



## John Boat

JamesF said:


> I'm not sure how that works. Evidently John has it worked out.


Barely a kpr for last fish of the year released and 1 bump. Thanks me to try a different spot next year. HAPPY NEW YEAR OGF!!!!


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> Barely a kpr for last fish of the year released and 1 bump. Thanks me to try a different spot next year. HAPPY NEW YEAR OGF!!!!
> View attachment 461237


‘Time to try’


----------



## John Boat




----------



## iceman

Great thread...Happy New Year's and let's put 2020 in the rear view mirror


----------



## One guy and a boat

X2 on the great thread. Really enjoyed reading you adventures JB. Have a new respect for the blade baits

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat

One guy and a boat said:


> X2 on the great thread. Really enjoyed reading you adventures JB. Have a new respect for the blade baits
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! 1st and only 👁 of the new year. It’s a start!!


----------



## JamesF

Definitely have me wanting to fish some blade baits. I fished some Sonars years ago, caught a few white bass and a crappie. At one point there weren't many shops that had them


----------



## Pooch

Any pics of your favorite blades?


----------



## John Boat

Pooch said:


> Any pics of your favorite blades?


They are in the boat and camera shy!!! This evening was painfully slow like ice fishing this lake usually is. 1kpr and 3 missed. 13-17’. Temp up 2 degrees at 35.4


----------



## Bass knuckles

Pooch said:


> Any pics of your favorite blades?


I like plain Ol gold, I’ve even ripped the colors of stickers off my cicadas so they was all gold!


----------



## Pooch

I had a few from Heddon that were silver and right about 3" long that worked well for me. When I'm able ill take a look and see if I can dig them up and post a pic.


----------



## kayakcrazy

Milton


----------



## John Boat

Felt this one coming: an absolute skunk today. Lake was very stained, can only assume they are dumping Berlin straight through Milton. There was noticeable current heading north.


----------



## JamesF

Well that sucks. Nothing like a major change to throw the fish out of sorts.


----------



## sonar

Pooch said:


> Any pics of your favorite blades?


He uses mostly chrome,gold,& firetiger...
And since vibE is not what they were.. It's anything that buzzes ,in those basic colors/patterns... 
I make my Blades... And my BEST producers come from chrome..But ,,,, color works too..




  








blades&sonars




__
sonar


__
Mar 14, 2011


----------



## Uglystix

Going to purchase one of these so I can fish with JB next year.


----------



## King-Fish

Uglystix said:


> Going to purchase one of these so I can fish with JB next year.
> 
> View attachment 461612


Gas monkey garage tv show re did a couple of those and they look sharp when done up. Pretty neat! Would be awesome to own


----------



## 1MoreKast

sonar said:


> He uses mostly chrome,gold,& firetiger...
> And since vibE is not what they were.. It's anything that buzzes ,in those basic colors/patterns...
> I make my Blades... And my BEST producers come from chrome..But ,,,, color works too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blades&sonars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> sonar
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 14, 2011


Those looks pretty cool Sonar! Do you have a custom mold for these? Just curious on how you get the blanks. I've been looking into a few of Do-it blade bait style molds.


----------



## John Boat

1MoreKast said:


> Those looks pretty cool Sonar! Do you have a custom mold for these? Just curious on how you get the blanks. I've been looking into a few of Do-it blade bait style molds.


Went out today so I could move my boat out further as they are dropping water level again and for some peace n solitude!!!! Water still stained. Temp warmer weather Han air 35.8. Tried deep at 20’ and later at 13’. 3 W Bass 2 short eyes. Cold NE wind. Nothing kept


----------



## JamesF

Your doing much better than I am. Keep after them.


----------



## Uglystix

Those white Bass are so fun!


----------



## John Boat

Uglystix said:


> Those white Bass are so fun!


Couldn’t even find a White bass to entertain me after crushing through the ice to get out. Temp 34 and ice reformed on my path while I was out peaceful!!! There’s always tomorrow 😉


----------



## Doboy

sonar said:


> He uses mostly chrome,gold,& firetiger...
> And since vibE is not what they were.. It's anything that buzzes ,in those basic colors/patterns...
> I make my Blades... And my BEST producers come from chrome..But ,,,, color works too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blades&sonars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> sonar
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 14, 2011



Hey Sonar,,,, since you make up your blade baits, 
would you be interested in 2-3 dozen high gloss SS shim plates? 
They're about 2" x 4" ish.
Each plate would probably make up 4-5 'vibes'.
I have hundreds of them, & I'll never use them all. ( DOWNLOADING.)
& my sonar mold disappeared. :<(
If your interested, I'll post a picture.


----------



## sonar

Doboy said:


> Hey Sonar,,,, since you make up your blade baits,
> would you be interested in 2-3 dozen high gloss SS shim plates?
> They're about 2" x 4" ish.
> Each plate would probably make up 4-5 'vibes'.
> I have hundreds of them, & I'll never use them all. ( DOWNLOADING.)
> & my sonar mold disappeared. :<(
> If your interested, I'll post a picture.


Thanks for the offer...
How thick are they..?


----------



## Doboy

sonar said:


> Thanks for the offer...
> How thick are they..?



The SS 2" x 3" shims are .010"
The 'E' shaped MOTOR WINDING plates are steel & .015"

What's in the picture is 1/4 of what I have,,,, if you can use them, you can have them all.


----------



## sonar

Gotcha... Not what I use,, Thanks..!!
I use 1/4"x1.5" to shape form ... And 12ml.ss sheeting (W.W.ll aircraft skin) for taco type... 
But I appreciate your offer,,a Lot, Sir..!!
And actually... I haven't made any lures lately at all.. I've got a BUNCH in reserve.. LoL


----------



## John Boat

sonar said:


> Gotcha... Not what I use,, Thanks..!!
> I use 1/4"x1.5" to shape form ... And 12ml.ss sheeting (W.W.ll aircraft skin) for taco type...
> But I appreciate your offer,,a Lot, Sir..!!
> And actually... I haven't made any lures lately at all.. I've got a BUNCH in reserve.. LoL


Finally gave in to Mother Nature and put the boat to rest for now. Maybe I’ll get to ice fish......


----------



## kit carson

When we get some fishable ice would really like to meet you out there sometime, not far away live right by westbranch.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF

I'm finally ready for some ice fishing reports! There comes a point, when what the heck! And from viewing past records of weather patterns, nature fairs best with a good old fashion winter. Freeze and all!


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> Finally gave in to Mother Nature and put the boat to rest for now. Maybe I’ll get to ice fish......forgot the at rest picture....


----------



## Bass knuckles

John Boat said:


> View attachment 462163
> View attachment 462163


Johnboat. You da man!!! Can’t wait to read your reports nx year!


----------



## JamesF

Same here. I hope this spring is going to be a good one.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

John Boat said:


> View attachment 462163
> View attachment 462163


Good run man!


----------



## John Boat

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good run man!


Thanks, that it was!!!


----------



## John Boat

Ice Warning: a 10-20’ open spot on Milton appeared since last night. Open water from shore to shore from Robinson point to bay on east shore


----------



## Pooch

Sheesh, that's not good. Be careful.


----------



## John Boat




----------



## Pooch

With the temps you would think that wouldn't happen but goes to show one never knows.


----------



## c. j. stone

John Boat said:


> Ice Warning: a 10-20’ open spot on Milton appeared since last night. Open water from shore to shore from Robinson point to bay on east shore


John, If I know where the “river channel” runs thru that part of the lake(as well as I think I do), I would not think that opening would be caused from water flow/current through the channel under the ice! That is very concerning that it happened there!! I think we've ice fished that area many times(appears to be on the eastern side)??


----------



## John Boat

c. j. stone said:


> John, If I know where the “river channel” runs thru that part of the lake(as well as I think I do), I would not think that opening would be caused from water flow/current through the channel under the ice! That is very concerning that it happened there!! I think we've ice fished that area many times(appears to be on the eastern side)??


Shore to shore as I posted


----------



## FishLaughAtMe

Is it worth going out of the boat ramp at jersey and fishing the area to the right? Body doesn't like it when I drag my stuff to far anymore. Thanks


----------



## John Boat

FishLaughAtMe said:


> Is it worth going out of the boat ramp at jersey and fishing the area to the right? Body doesn't like it when I drag my stuff to far anymore. Thanks





FishLaughAtMe said:


> Is it worth going out of the boat ramp at jersey and fishing the area to the right? Body doesn't like it when I drag my stuff to far anymore. Thanks


There have been fish caught through ice there in the past. Worth a shot and easy walk. River Chanel runs close to drawdown there


----------



## FishLaughAtMe

John Boat said:


> There have been fish caught through ice there in the past. Worth a shot and easy walk. River Chanel runs close to drawdown there


OK thanks, I appreciate the information.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe

Curiosity question. I'm here at Milton and am fishing in 15ft over by the boat ramp. What's the normal visibility here? I have a camera but I can't find my lure that's 18 inches away. Just wondering if this is the norm here?


----------



## Pooch

It was dirty a week ago


----------



## FishLaughAtMe

Pooch said:


> It was dirty a week ago


Thanks, appreciate the info


----------

